# greese seal



## monriverguy (May 4, 2021)

getting ready to change bearings on trailer but the new seal is not as thick as the old one will this matter new one is about half the thickness of the old one
Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 4, 2021)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## PATRIOT2 (May 21, 2021)

monriverguy said:


> getting ready to change bearings on trailer but the new seal is not as thick as the old one will this matter new one is about half the thickness of the old one
> Thanks


The double-lipped seals might be a little thicker but they are better . . . and check that they came with the tension spring installed. Be aware that some of the chinese clone seals don't have enough interference for a tight press fit.
MyTwoCents


----------

